# Kinos unter Druck: Warner Bros. startet 2021 mit 17 Filmen ins Streaming



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Kinos unter Druck: Warner Bros. startet 2021 mit 17 Filmen ins Streaming*

						Kinos stehen nicht nur wegen der Auflagen aufgrund der Corona-Krise unter Druck, sondern bekommen nun auch Problkeme mit den Major-Labels in Hollywood: Warner Bros. will 17 fürs Kino geplante Filme zeitgleich ins Streaming bringen. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Kinos unter Druck: Warner Bros. startet 2021 mit 17 Filmen ins Streaming*


----------



## Kondar (6. Dezember 2020)

War das nicht -auch ohne Corona- abzusehen?
Wie lange blieben Filme in den 80er in den Kinos? Wann kam da die Filme zum kaufen raus und wann im TV?
Kann man gerne für jedes Jahrzent machen und ab ~2010 auch die Streamingdienste mit aufnehmen.


----------



## Rgbroach (6. Dezember 2020)

In Zeiten wo alles gestreamt wird, war es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sowas passiert. Corona war nur der Brandbeschleuniger.
Naja mich würde es freuen, dass ich in Zukunft Filme schon beim release gemütlich Zuhause ansehen kann.


----------



## Kalaro (6. Dezember 2020)

Inzwischen ist es mir viel lieber, vor meinem OLED zu sitzen und in aller Ruhe zu streamen, ohne störende Leute und ohne Werbung. Man kann pausieren, zurückspulen, und einen guten Film direkt noch mal schauen, wenn man will. Genau das habe ich mir lange für Kinofilme gewünscht. 

Zumal will ich nur OV sehen und danach sucht man bei Kinos immer eine entsprechende Aufführung.

Ich seh es kommen, dass sich Kinos den Videotheken anschließen und verschwinden werden.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (6. Dezember 2020)

Kino ist schon praktisch in einer fremden Stadt, mit der einen lokalen Schönheit im Arm xD


----------



## DarkWing13 (6. Dezember 2020)

Corona hat den langsamen (Kino-)Verfall nur beschleunigt.

Die TVs werden immer größer und besser und die Soundsysteme daheim für releativ schmales Geld auch...wobei, wenn ich mich so um-sehe/höre, min. 50% der Sound im Kino ziemlich egal ist. Es muss nicht immer das neueste Dolby Atmos sein...
Interessanterweise gehen die meisten Leute in meinem Umfeld eher wegen 3D-Filmen ins Kino...(habe immer noch den Verdacht, das die Filmstudios ein reges Interesse daran hatten, dieses exklusive "Feature" aus dem heimischen TV zu drängen...  )

Mr. Oskar wird sich dann aber auch schnell anpassen müssen und die Regel, dass nur Filme die im Kino liefen  in die Auswahl mit einbezogen werden, revidieren müssen.


----------



## Quake2008 (6. Dezember 2020)

Mir egal,. ich war das letzte mal im KIno mit meienr Tochter Frozen2. Ob sich das durchsetzt liegt am MOdell, wenn der einmal Stream 20 Euro kostet wird der geizige Deutsche bestimmt nicht zuschlagen sondern warten. 
Die Kinos gelten halt als Erlebnis mit Atmos, 4K und etlichen kling bim ist unser Kino ausgestattet worden. 
Da im Januar das nächste und letzte Kind kommt, wird es die näöchsten Jahre eh nix mit Kino und CO. 

Vielleicht bin ich auch die falsche Zielgruppe.


----------



## floppyexe (6. Dezember 2020)

Rgbroach schrieb:


> In Zeiten wo alles gestreamt wird, war es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sowas passiert. Corona war nur der Brandbeschleuniger.
> Naja mich würde es freuen, dass ich in Zukunft Filme schon beim release gemütlich Zuhause ansehen kann.


Sicherlich wäre es schön. Sicher auch mit Preisen jenseits der Kinos. Ohne Popcorn und Nachos.
Ich weiß nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll.


----------



## zotac2012 (6. Dezember 2020)

Kino ist einfach nicht mehr Zeitgemäß und schaue mir die Filme gemütlich zu Hause auf meinem 43" 4K UHD Monitor an. Ich habe meinen "Schlamperl-Look" an, ein schönes Getränk und was Sinnliches zu Essen und muss mich auch nicht irgendwo anstehen und dann auch noch befürchten, dass mir jemand die Sicht auf den Bildschirm nimmt.

Ich habe gerade mal überlegt wie oft ich seit dem Jahr 2000 im Kino war, genau zwei Mal, also nichts was mir irgendwie fehlen würde. Als Kind und Jugendlicher war ich sehr oft im Kino, weil es auch nicht wirklich etwas Anderen gab, es gab ja kein Smartphone, kein PC, keine Konsole und im TV hatten wir 5. Programme. Da bin ich sonntags immer in die Jugend Vorstellung für 2,50 DM auf allen Plätzen oder in den Ferien, da gab es auch immer Aktionen, wo Schüler in den Kinos zu bestimmten Zeiten Vergünstigungen bekommen haben in Verbindung mit der Ferienkarte. 

Aber so wie der Videorecorder gekommen und gegangen ist, das gleiche beim Walkman oder auch dem CD-Player, ändert sich durch den ständigen Fortschritt der Technik auch das Verhalten der Menschen. Von daher muss man manches loslassen und sich an neuem erfreuen. Das ist der Lauf der Zeit, in der man ständig mit den Veränderungen leben muss, Stillstand oder traurig in die Vergangenheit blicken, bedeutet nur Rückschritt und bringt einen nicht weiter!​


----------



## Eckism (6. Dezember 2020)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Mir egal,. ich war das letzte mal im KIno mit meienr Tochter Frozen2. Ob sich das durchsetzt liegt am MOdell, wenn der einmal Stream 20 Euro kostet wird der geizige Deutsche bestimmt nicht zuschlagen sondern warten.


Nicht jeder wohnt neben einem Kino, 20€ pro Film wäre bei manchen deutlich günstiger als ne Stunde mit dem Auto ins Kino(und dann wieder Heim) zu fahren, Parkhaus kostet Geld, Getränk kostet Geld, wenn man nichts reinschmuggeln kann, im Kino bezahlt man pro Person...von dem Zeitaufwand mal ganz zu schweigen.
Wenn man den Stream zu Dritt guckt, spart man dann auch schon Geld, wenn man direkt neben dem Kino wohnt.


----------



## Rgbroach (6. Dezember 2020)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Sicherlich wäre es schön. Sicher auch mit Preisen jenseits der Kinos. Ohne Popcorn und Nachos.
> Ich weiß nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll.



Popcorn und Nachos kann man günstiger im Supermarkt kaufen.

Der einzige Vorteil beim Kino ist die große Leinwand und der Sound. Doch die negativen Punkte übertrumpfen weit mehr weil manche Leute denken die müssen sich nicht an solche simplen Regeln halten wie Smarthphone den Ton ausschalten oder einfach die Klappe zu halten wenn der Film läuft.


----------



## Creech (6. Dezember 2020)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Da im Januar das nächste und letzte Kind kommt, wird es die näöchsten Jahre eh nix mit Kino und CO.
> 
> Vielleicht bin ich auch die falsche Zielgruppe.


Hihi, ja, unsere jüngste wird bald 6 Wochen alt. Wir konnten uns im März ausrechnen, dass unser Weihnachtsfest ohne viele Besuche nur im kleinsten Kreise stattfinden wird, als alle anderen noch gehofft haben. Vom Lockdown merken wir nur eins: Wenn wir doch mal in die Stadt müssen, Kinderarzt oder so, dann gibt es abseits vom Kinderarzt absolut keine Wickelmöglichkeit mehr. Kann ganz schön ********************* sein, im wahrsten Sinne.


----------



## Don Dogma (6. Dezember 2020)

Bin, wie so häufig, diesbezüglich im Zwiespalt.
Auf der einen Seite gelten auch für mich die Argumente fürs Hometheater - Gemütlichkeit, Nebenkosten für Essen trinken, Zeitersparnis, Technischer Stand zu Haus.

Auf der anderen Seite schreckt es mich ab, dass man damit wieder einen Freizeitzweig einstampft - eine Möglichkeit, eben aus seiner Bequemlichkeit und seinen 4 Wänden raus zu kommen und soziale Kontakte hat. Vorher hatte man wenigstens noch die Wahl. Außerdem wird man noch nicht abschätzen können, was es am Ende kosten wird, wenn jeder Produzent sein Produkt über seinen eigenen Streaming Kanal monetarisiert. 

Aber vielleicht hab ich auch einfach nur Existenzangst, weil ich im Theater arbeite und uns unsere Kundschaft ebenso ausstirbt. Trotz digitaler Bemühungen wie aufwendige Videotechnik und VR Brillen für jeden Zuschauer.


----------



## FCA (6. Dezember 2020)

Die Preise im Kino stehen einfach nicht mehr in Relation zu der Leistung die man erhält.
Eine Familie mit 4 Personen bezahlt 50 - 60€ Eintritt dazu kommen noch völlig überzogene Preise für Getränke und was zu essen. Anfahrt + Parkkosten kommen dann noch dazu. Also ist man im Schnitt 100€ los.
Die Jahreskarte für den Münchner Zoo kostet 98€, Essen und Getränke kann man mitnehmen. Vielleicht sollten die Filmstudios ihre Gagen für die Schauspieler vielleicht mal überdenken und die Preise auf ein sinnvolles Maß senken dann klappt das sicherlich auch mit den Kinos.


----------



## soonsnookie (6. Dezember 2020)

hätten auch die großen kinos bessere soundsysteme bzw würden ihre "dolby atmos" räume mal mehr genutzt werden, hätte ich auch mehr geld bezahlt und wäre öfter ins kino. leider war es dann doch nur oft normaler 5.1 sound der noch dazu einfach nur laut aufgedreht war.

selten wirklich guten sound in kinos erlebt - und noch seltener dolby atmos erlebt. wenn atmos und sehr gute boxen vorhanden waren, war es super - leider viel zu selten...


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (6. Dezember 2020)

Die Kinos geraten schon länger in Bedrängnis.

Die Hollywood Größen quetschen die Kinos gnadenlos aus und gleichzeitig sinkt die Bereitschaft der Kunden für einen Film im Kino 20 Euro pro Person auszugeben. Die Marge der Kinos wird immer kleiner bei immer höheren Kosten für die entsprechende Technik.

Gleichzeitig lösen sich auch Netflix, Prime und Co. nach und nach aus der Verwertungskette von Hollywood, indem sie selber Inhalte produzieren und nicht mehr nur Zweit- und Drittverwerter sein wollen.
Fairerweise haben die Hollywood Studios auch einfach den Zahn der Zeit verpasst. Streaming ist ja jetzt keine bahnbrechende neue Erfindung. Bloß abgesehen von (stümperhaften) Versuchen wie Disney+, sind die leider noch nicht im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen.


----------



## iltisjim (6. Dezember 2020)

Was ist los hier 

Ist doch das schönste mit der 1. 2. 3. ......5er Freundin schön ist kino gehen und sich gemütlich kennenlernen

Klar heute sitze ich auch lieber daheim mit meiner Frau und schau auch gemütlich Fern aber ab und an mal nen Kracher im Kino schauen hat doch einfach Flair und man kann es machen wie man will das Popcorn schmeckt im Kino einfach besser!


----------



## Ryle (6. Dezember 2020)

Sicherlich sinkt die Bereitschaft der Kunden immer höher Preise zu zahlen, allerdings wären Kinos ohne die aktuelle Pandemie durchaus noch tragbar. 

Was den Studios Probleme bereitet sind schlichtweg die Geldgeber. Gerade große Blockbuster sind größtenteils finanziert und nach immer längerer Wartezeit steigen auch die Zinsen die vertraglich meist auch steigen, wenn Termine nicht eingehalten werden.
Somit bleibt den Studios eigentlich nur der Verleih/Verkauf an Streaming Dienste um zumindest einen Teil der Kosten wieder rein zu holen und die Geldgeber zu bezahlen. 

Warum man allerdings nur bei HBO releasen will ist mir wirklich nicht klar. Ein zeitversetzter Deal mit Netflix & Amazon hätte weit mehr eingespielt und die Piraterie vermieden die bei einem ausschließlichen Release auf HBO ganz sicher sehr hohe Ausmaße annehmen wird. 

Ein Lichtblick sehe ich in der Technik von Mandalorian. Das Virtuelle Set mit den LED Screens wird sich nach und nach durchsetzen und Produktionskosten massiv senken da man unabhängig von Wetter, Reisen und Setbau vieles realisieren kann was so vorher nur mit massivem Zeit und Kosteneinsatz möglich war. 
Da dürften in der Zukunft viel mehr Streaming Eigenproduktionen entstehen die sich verhältnismäßig "günstig" produzieren lassen.


----------



## Phobos001 (6. Dezember 2020)

Ich fände es wirklich traurig wenn es keine Kinos mehr gäbe.
Für mich war Kino schon immer mehr als reines Filme glotzen.
Die Atmosphäre in einem Kinosaal ist immer etwas besonderes, und lässt sich Zuhause auch nicht nachstellen.
Vor dem Film mit Frau/Freunden gemütlich und gut essen gehen, und danach einen schicken Streifen im Kino bei Nachos und Eistee.
Das geht mir schon so ziemlich ab 
Ein Heimkino kann mir das in der Form  nicht bieten.


----------



## floppyexe (6. Dezember 2020)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Klar heute sitze ich auch lieber daheim mit meiner Frau und schau auch gemütlich Fern


Das passiert bei uns nie. Sie sitzt in dem übertechnisierten Wohnzimmer und glotzt Bergretter und solchen Müll auf dem neuesten Oled inklusive neuestem Sound und ich werde ins Gästezimmer zum 10 Jahre alten Plasma verbannt. Ich fühle mich wie ein Sklave...


----------



## Pitzah (6. Dezember 2020)

FCA schrieb:


> Die Preise im Kino stehen einfach nicht mehr in Relation zu der Leistung die man erhält.
> Eine Familie mit 4 Personen bezahlt 50 - 60€ Eintritt dazu kommen noch völlig überzogene Preise für Getränke und was zu essen. Anfahrt + Parkkosten kommen dann noch dazu. Also ist man im Schnitt 100€ los.


Teils sind ( oder waren ) Kinos teuer. Aber nicht mehr alle. Cinemaxx hat jeden Film für 6€ und in 3D für 9€ gehabt. Parken konnte ich für 3€. Essen und Trinken sind in der Tat extrem bescheurt, 4,80€ für eine Flasche 0,5l Wasser.

Die Kinos sind in einer echt miesen Lage. Hohe Kosten, Eintritt darf nicht zu hoch sein und Streaming ist extrem bequem. Wir wissen alle wir faul wir sein können 

Ich hoffe die Kinos sterben nicht aus, ich fands immer ganz schön mal hinzugehen. Auch wenns nicht billig war.


----------



## Doitschland (6. Dezember 2020)

Don Dogma schrieb:


> ...Außerdem wird man noch nicht abschätzen können, was es am Ende kosten wird, wenn jeder Produzent sein Produkt über seinen eigenen Streaming Kanal monetarisiert....



Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass jeder Dienst Pi mal Daumen vielleicht 10€ kosten wird, dann kommt da einiges an monatlichen kosten hinzu, wenn man die gesamte Produktpalette haben möchte.

Disney+, Netflix, Amazon, Universal, Paramount Pictures, Sony, Warner... weitere könnten folgen.

Ich würde es extrem schade finden, wenn die Kinokultur wirklich ausstirbt, Streaming sollte nebenbei existieren und Kino nicht direkt ersetzen/verdrängen. Ähnlich wie das Thema Cloud gaming/game streaming und lokales gaming. Ich habe mir zwar auch nicht allzu oft im Jahr einen Film im Kino angesehen (vllt. 3-5 mal), aber wenn, dann habe ich es immer genossen. Man nimmt sich was festes vor, es ist ein Ereignis, eine gesellschaftliche Aktivität, man ist fokussierter (in Bezug auf den Film). Zuhause ist es gemütlicher, ja mag sein, und man muss nicht anstehen und was weiß ich noch... Aber Zuhause ist es einfach nicht das selbe, bei den meisten läuft der Fernseher bzw. Film etc. eh nebenbei, während man tausend mal aufsteht und das ständige Gequatsche/krach machen mitten im Film bei wichtigen oder ruhigen Momenten gibt's auch Zuhause, das ist KEIN reines Kino Problem... Generell finde ich es problematisch, wie negativ hier Kino dargestellt und vieles überdramatisiert wird.

Ich hoffe daher sehr, dass das Kino überleben wird, ansonsten geht uns allen ein großes Stück Geschichte/Kunst/Kultur verloren.

Noch dazu wird es in dem Fall ebenfalls nach und nach physische Medien verdrängen, was ebenfalls schlecht wäre, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...


----------



## Electricfuchs (6. Dezember 2020)

Das Problem im Kino war für mich schon immer die anderen Vollpfosten dort, Leute die die Klappe nicht halten können, auf Ihrem Handy spielen, sich das Essen so geräuschvoll reinschaufeln, etc.

Das hat mir immer mehr den Spaß am Kino verdorben und dazu geführt das ich mein Heimkino aufgerüstet habe, ich brauche wahrlich kein Kino mehr, ich bevorzuge die Blockbuster zuhause auf dem OLED, ohne Störenfriede.

Ich gehe jetzt schon nicht mehr ins Kino sondern warte bis der Film den ich schauen will später im Stream läuft, da kaufe ich mir in der Regel die Filme auch gleich und leihe diese nicht erst aus,


----------



## Rodny (6. Dezember 2020)

Ich kann mir schon seit Jahren nicht mehr vorstellen ins Kino zu gehen. Anfahrt - Parkplatzsuche - Schlange stehen für die Karten+das Popkorn - Das will ich nicht mehr! Ein "guter" 4k TV mit einem "guten" 5.1 o. 7.1 Receiver macht für mich mehr Sinn.


----------



## wtfNow (6. Dezember 2020)

Würde man sofort alle Kinos abreißen, ich würde sie nicht eine Sekunde in meinem Leben vermissen.
Selbstgemachtes Essen, Flasche Wein, Fernbedienung, Jogger und auf der eigenen Couch in allen möglichen Positionen abhängen ist unbezahlbar. Kino mit allem drum und dran empfinde ich eher als Stress.
Aber ich möchte ja nicht anderen das Hobby mieß reden, soll ja auch Menschen geben die mit Gaming nichts anfangen können


----------



## Lotto (6. Dezember 2020)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Mir egal,. ich war das letzte mal im KIno mit meienr Tochter Frozen2. Ob sich das durchsetzt liegt am MOdell, wenn der einmal Stream 20 Euro kostet wird der geizige Deutsche bestimmt nicht zuschlagen sondern warten.
> Die Kinos gelten halt als Erlebnis mit Atmos, 4K und etlichen kling bim ist unser Kino ausgestattet worden.
> Da im Januar das nächste und letzte Kind kommt, wird es die näöchsten Jahre eh nix mit Kino und CO.
> 
> Vielleicht bin ich auch die falsche Zielgruppe.



20 Euro sind halt nur für den Alleinschauenden viel (und auch nur wenn dieser kein Account-Sharing betreibt, weil solche "Leih"-Streams ja immer 24-48 Stunden beliebig oft anguckbar sind).
Schon bei zwei Leuten vor dem TV sparst du gegenüber Kino, wenn die dann auch noch unbedingt dabei was knabbern müssen wird es noch deutlicher zu ungunsten des Kinos. Wenn man dann noch Fahrtkosten einrechnet...

Kino hat im Prinzip halt nur zwei Vorteile:
- Filme kommen dort zuerst; Dies entfällt scheinbar laut diesem Artikel bald Stück für Stück.
- Atmosphäre; Dies ist aber heutzutage leider oft auch nicht mehr so das Wahre. Ständig Smartphones-Displays irgendwo, bei Werbung die früher einfach zum "Erlebnis" dazugehörte ist heute 2/3 des Kinosaals durch die Displays erleuchtet. Die Leute sind nur noch am fressen. Popcorngeraschel dank XXL-Eimer den halben Film über, Nachosgestank von Links, Pizza von Rechts, etc. Früher hatte ein paar Leute ihre kleine Popcorntüte, welche nach der Werbung weg war. Nachos & Co gabs nicht. In der Pause evtl. dann mal ein Eis, das wars.

Die anderen "Vorteile" die Kino so bieten interessieren halt eher weniger. Keine Sau braucht wirklich unbedingt 3D oder einen noch realisitischeren 3D Sound, vor allem wenn man dann dafür Aufpreis zahlen soll. Oder seit einigen Jahren auf den ganz teuren Plätzen: elektrisch verstellbare Sitze die man in Liegeposition bringen kann. Sorry also ich hatte selbst vor 20 Jahren nie das Gefühl, dass die Sitze irgendwie unbequem sind.


----------



## Basileukum (6. Dezember 2020)

Naja, das ist schade, wenn man bedenkt was das Medium Film groß gemacht hat. Der digitale Wandel betrifft aber viele Bereiche des Lebens. Und es ist wie man als Mensch wahrnehmen kann, nicht immer ein Drall auf die "gute" Seite. Aber was soll man heute noch erwarten?  

Die Leute laßen sich freiwillig Spaß und Freude aus ihrem Leben saugen, von angst.- und panikmachenden Parasitos. "Das muß jetzt so sein!" "Das ist jetzt halt so!"  Man braucht das anscheinend.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (6. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin gespannt, was ein Aussterben von Kinos für die Finanzstruktur von der Film Branche bedeutet. Entweder werden die Abo-Kosten für die Streamingdienste erheblich erhöht, oder die Filme müssen erheblich billiger produziert werden. Die 200+ Millionen für Marvel/Star Wars usw. Filme sind dann nicht mehr möglich, wenn die Abopreise bei lächerlich niedrigen 10€ bleiben sollen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (6. Dezember 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Die Leute laßen sich freiwillig Spaß und Freude aus ihrem Leben saugen, von angst.- und panikmachenden Parasitos. "Das muß jetzt so sein!" "Das ist jetzt halt so!"  Man braucht das anscheinend.



Wo z. B. ?


----------



## Rivellon (6. Dezember 2020)

Persönlich trifft mich das eher nicht, weil ich nie so der große Kinogänger gewesen bin. Klar mit paar Freunden/der Freundin ist das mal ganz nett gewesen, aber für mich jetzt kein richtiges Hobby. Für leidenschaftliche Kinogänger und natürlich auch die Betreiber könnten solche zukünftigen Entwicklungen aber wohl problematisch werden.


----------



## hRy1337 (6. Dezember 2020)

FCA schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten die Filmstudios ihre Gagen für die Schauspieler vielleicht mal überdenken und die Preise auf ein sinnvolles Maß senken dann klappt das sicherlich auch mit den Kinos


Danke, endlich bringt es jemand mal zur Sprache. Das lässt sich übrigens auch auf die Sport-Branche ausweiten.


----------



## Cyrix187 (6. Dezember 2020)

Ich bezweifel sehr stark, dass das passieren wird. Kinos sind Erlebnisse und man nimmt einen Film einfach anders wahr im Kino, als zuhause. Da rennt man mal kurz in die Küche, verpasst was, spult zurück. Im Kino konzentrierst du dich ja nur auf den Film und sitzt ja auch nicht mal mit dem Handy in der Hand da.

Was ich an Corona cool fand in den Kinos, war allerdings dieser Platz zwischen anderen Personen und 1 Reihe drunter und drüber frei. Das war schon angenehm   und Bier für 1€ weil es dennen abgelaufen wäre sonst und sie es nicht mehr verkaufen dürfen.

Kinos kann man nicht mit Videotheken vergleichen. Klar war auch chillig mal in die Videothek zu gehen und man hat sich dann auf die Filme gefreut, aber das war ein 5-10 Minuten Erlebnis und keins das einen 1 1/2 bis 2 Stunden gefesselt hat.

Glaub eher sie schießen sich ins eigene Bein, wenn sie Kinos vernachlässigen und hoffen das selbe oder mehr Geld zu erhalten über Streaming  vorallem dürft ihr nicht die Warez Szene vergessen. Für die wäre es natürlich super jeden Kinofilm am Releastag in sehr guter Qualität gratis zu erhalten und ich kenn jetzt auch keinen der 20€ ausgegeben hätte für Mulan auf Disney+


----------



## Bandicoot (6. Dezember 2020)

Kino wird sicher irgendwann nur noch eine Sonderveranstaltung werden, da erinnere ich mich noch an mein ersten Club Kino Besuch, damals zu Beverly Hills Cop 3.
Danach lassen sie die DVD/Blurays langsam sterben, zu viel Plaste, um das Streaming voranzutreiben. 
Als Sammler von Filmen auf Disk steh ich dem ganzen etwas skeptisch gegenüber. Stream ist ja ok aber alles nur noch darüber find ich nicht so toll. 
Kino und ein Speichermedium wie BD gehören für mich dazu.
Außerdem braucht es dazu auch ordentliches Internet was ja in DE noch hier und da auf sich warten lässt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Dezember 2020)

Das Geschäftsmodell "Kino" wird langfristig genauso sterben wie einstmals das Modell "Videoverleih" (und mittelfristig auch das Modell "Datenträger zum kaufen").

Wenn durch immer bessere und vor allem günstigere Technik weite Teile der Bevölkerung Heimkinoanlagen mit drölfzig Zoll und 4K und Soundanlage haben und das Streamen gefühlt nen 10er im Monat kostet gibts (bis auf idealistische Gründe) keinen echten Grund mehr ins Kino zu gehen. Dann können sich vielleicht noch sehr vereinzelte Spezialangebote halten (irgendwelches 4D-Gedudel, Lasershows was weiß ich, da müssen sie kreativ werden) aber der Standard "setz dich mit deiner Frau hin mit vielen anderen Popcornfressenden Leuten, schau dir nen Film an, trink ne Cola dabei, geh wieder und latze 40€ dafür" ist dem Tode geweiht.


----------



## Gabbyjay (6. Dezember 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Geschäftsmodell "Kino" wird langfristig genauso sterben wie einstmals das Modell "Videoverleih" (und mittelfristig auch das Modell "Datenträger zum kaufen").
> 
> Wenn durch immer bessere und vor allem günstigere Technik weite Teile der Bevölkerung Heimkinoanlagen mit drölfzig Zoll und 4K und Soundanlage haben und das Streamen gefühlt nen 10er im Monat kostet gibts (bis auf idealistische Gründe) keinen echten Grund mehr ins Kino zu gehen. Dann können sich vielleicht noch sehr vereinzelte Spezialangebote halten (irgendwelches 4D-Gedudel, Lasershows was weiß ich, da müssen sie kreativ werden) aber der Standard "setz dich mit deiner Frau hin mit vielen anderen Popcornfressenden Leuten, schau dir nen Film an, trink ne Cola dabei, geh wieder und latze 40€ dafür" ist dem Tode geweiht.



Dem schließ ich mich an.


----------



## Nuallan (6. Dezember 2020)

FCA schrieb:


> Die Preise im Kino stehen einfach nicht mehr in Relation zu der Leistung die man erhält.
> Eine Familie mit 4 Personen bezahlt 50 - 60€ Eintritt dazu kommen noch völlig überzogene Preise für Getränke und was zu essen. Anfahrt + Parkkosten kommen dann noch dazu. Also ist man im Schnitt 100€ los.


100€ klingen viel, aber die unzähligen verschiedenen Streaming-Dienste die man bald abbonieren darf wenn man alle Blockbuster zuhause sehen möchte sind auch nicht viel billiger. Und viele dieser Dineste werden mit der Zeit auch immer teurer wenn die Köder-Phase vorbei ist.


----------



## Gabbyjay (6. Dezember 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> 100€ klingen viel, aber die unzähligen verschiedenen Streaming-Dienste die man bald abbonieren darf wenn man alle Blockbuster zuhause sehen möchte sind auch nicht viel billiger.



Doch, ich denke schon, dass das deutlich günstiger ist. Wer zahlt denn 100 € für streaming-Dienste?
Zumal er die 100 auch nur für EINEN Film gerechnet hat.


----------



## Edding (6. Dezember 2020)

Wenn die Physischen Medien DVD BluRay dann auch mal weg sind und Filme/Serien nur noch per Stream verfügbarsind, haben sie die Menschheit so richtig bei den E*ern.
Beliebiges entfernen von Filmen/Serien.
Umwandlung von Abo zu Einzelpreis Serien/Filmen
Preiserhöhungen wie es ihnen beliebt.
Einschränkungen der Verfügbarkeit auf bestimmten Endgeräten
Das hinzufügen von Werbung.
etc.
Kündigen wird kaum einer, denn dann ist ja alles weg.


----------



## Kondar (6. Dezember 2020)

hRy1337 schrieb:


> Danke, endlich bringt es jemand mal zur Sprache. Das lässt sich übrigens auch auf die Sport-Branche ausweiten.



und bei extrem vielen anderen Branchen.
Wüste kein Grund warum der CEO 10* mehr kriegen sollte als der "normale" Angestellte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Dezember 2020)

Edding schrieb:


> Wenn die Physischen Medien DVD BluRay dann auch mal weg sind und Filme/Serien nur noch per Stream verfügbarsind, haben sie die Menschheit so richtig bei den E*ern.
> Beliebiges entfernen von Filmen/Serien.
> Preiserhöhungen wie es ihnen beliebt.
> Einschränkungen der Verfügbarkeit auf bestimmten Endgeräten
> Das hinzufügen von Werbung.


Richtig.
Und jetzt darfste raten warum es genau so kommen wird. 

Die Kunst ist nicht all das so zu machen - das wird sowieso so kommen. Die Kunst ist es den Leuten so zu verkaufen das sies auch noch toll finden. Klappt bisher (auch in diversen anderen Dingen wie beispielsweise bargeldloses zahlen) ganz gut.


----------



## Decrypter (6. Dezember 2020)

Das Streaming das Kino überflüssig machen wird, glaube ich nicht. Kino wird als Nischenprodukt sicherlich weiter bestehen bleiben. Aber die großen Kino Ketten haben sich den Niedergang irgendwie selber zuzuschreiben. Wenn ich die Situation hier vor Ort sehe, dann braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn die Besucherzahlen auch schon vor Corona rückläufig waren. 

Wer für jeden kleinen Furz Aufschläge auf den Ticketpreis nimmt, dann ist es die logische Folge, das die Besucher irgendwann die Schnauze voll haben. Es gibt Aufschläge auf vernünftige Sitzplätze, Überlängenaufschlag und für 3D natürlich auch. So kostet das Ticket für einen Blockbuster gerne mal 18€. Pro Person wohlgemerkt !
Dann vor dem Film noch mindestens 15-20min Werbung. Da muß man sich doch nicht wundern, das die Besucher wegbleiben ! Wenn die Filme jetzt gleich per Streaming kommen, dann wird das solchen Abzockern endgültig das Genick brechen.


----------



## humanaccount (6. Dezember 2020)

Kommt dann auch 15-20 Minuten Werbung vor dem (bezahlten) Stream um die "Kino-imersion" zu wahren?


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Dezember 2020)

humanaccount schrieb:


> Kommt dann auch 15-20 Minuten Werbung vor dem (bezahlten) Stream um die "Kino-imersion" zu wahren?



Läuft dann am Ende wieder wie bei DVDs damals.
Na, wer kennts noch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Bochum (6. Dezember 2020)

Edding schrieb:


> Wenn die Physischen Medien DVD BluRay dann auch mal weg sind und Filme/Serien nur noch per Stream verfügbarsind, haben sie die Menschheit so richtig bei den E*ern.
> Beliebiges entfernen von Filmen/Serien.
> Umwandlung von Abo zu Einzelpreis Serien/Filmen
> Preiserhöhungen wie es ihnen beliebt.
> ...



Dann werden sich die Menschen wehren und solche Dinge "Illegales" Streaming, Rippen und Co. nutzen! 

Oh wait, ist seit über 20 Jahren so.


----------



## Gabbyjay (6. Dezember 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Läuft dann am Ende wieder wie bei DVDs damals.
> Na, wer kennts noch:
> 
> 
> ...



Ist ja auch bei Spielen ganz ähnlich, nach wie vor.


----------



## rum (6. Dezember 2020)

Geht mir ziemlich am Arsch vorbei, welcher Anbieter welchen tollen neuen Film in welchem der 143 Streaming-Abo-Channels anbietet. Kino war, für mich, "Zeit mit Freunden verbringen" und Gemeinsamkeiten zusammen genießen! Ich erinnere mich noch an die Star Wars Nacht: da sind wir zu den Teilen 4, 5 und 6 in einer Gruppe von knapp 10 Leuten gegangen und alle waren auf meiner Wellenlänge. Habe meine Kino-Zeit damals wirklich genossen: die Größe, das Essen, der Sound und vor allem die Freunde!
Naja. Jetzt sind die meisten Freunde weg (einige ausgewandert oder weit weg gezogen) und die ersten sind schon tot. Ich kaufe mir weiterhin sehr gerne Blue-Rays und schaue gute Filme durchaus auch 3-4 mal an.
Was Streaming angeht: habe sehr selten einen Film zum Erscheinungstermin im Kino gesehen, der Köder zieht bei mir schon mal nicht. Normal kommt mir irgendwann die Lust mal wieder 2-3 gute Filme anzusehen, dann recherchiere ich im Netzt, was in den letzten 10 Jahren wirklich gute Bewertungen bekommen hat und vor allem warum und diskutiere mit mir selbst aus, ob Genre und Handlung etwas für mich sind: und dann wird gekauft und nach dem Ansehen widme ich mich wieder mehr der Kunst bzw. meinem Job zu. Kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass es viele junge Leute ohne einer langen Kinoerfahrung gibt, welche dieses Angebot sehr zu schätzen wissen.
Trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass sich die Menschheit aktuell immer mehr in Richtung Single-Leben in allen Bereichen bewegt und denke, dass die Zukunftsvisionen aus bestimmten Filmen, zB. Demolition Man, was Sex, Partnerschaft und Kommunikation angeht, teilweise schon irgendwo getestet werden.
Saver Sex? Setze Dein Headset auf und los gehts. 4 Minuten später gehts weiter mit der Unterhaltung übers Smartphone wärend man sich auf dem selben Sofa befindet und gekrönt wird der ganze Spaß am Abend mit einem gemeinsamen Essen, auch übers Headset, wo auch Gerüche und Geschmäcke übermittelt werden. Einer der beiden Teilnehmer duscht gerade in seiner Wohnung und der andere liest nebenbei auf Arbeit die Polizeinews und Votet über bevorstehende Justiz-Urteile auf sozial-media Kanälen. Immer mehr schöne zwischenmenschliche Dinge geraten immer weiter in die Belanglosigkeit bis es irgendwann nur noch 20 Mrd. parallele exisitierende Nicht-Individuen gibt.
Die Geschmacklosigkeit hat ja schon längst Einzug gehalten: sich beim Pinkeln zu streamen scheint bei einigen eine Ihrem IQ entsprechende normale Tagestätigkeit zu sein, genauso wie andere Menschen für Ihre Meinung in irgendwelchen Foren persönlich zu beleidigen oder Entwicklern Morddrohungen zu schicken, weil man selbst zu Horizontbegrenzt ist um zu merken, wie abhängig man bereits von bestimmt Firmen oder Personen ist.
Dann doch lieber Oldschool, bitte


----------



## Dynamitarde (6. Dezember 2020)

Wurde in meinen Augen auch mal Zeit dafür. Ich beobachte das noch ein bißchen und dann wird massiv in TV und Soundsystem investiert.


----------



## SFT-GSG (6. Dezember 2020)

Kino ist überholt. Wer hat Bock sich in verklebte Sitze zu setzen, evtl. einem stinker neben sich zu haben oder vor sich einen, der meint die Marge Simpson Frisur ist der bringer.

Kino war Film schauen in groß und weil man hin musste wenn man nicht ein Jahr warten wollte um ihn zu sehen.

.....heute hat man 65" Zuhause, Popcornmaschine steht in der Küche und wenn man aufs Klo will pausiert man. Von mir aus können die Kinos alle dicht machen, braucht kein Mensch mehr. Wenn ich Schuhe kaufen will, geh ich zu Deichmann und nicht zum Schuster......


----------



## Rollora (6. Dezember 2020)

Rgbroach schrieb:


> In Zeiten wo alles gestreamt wird, war es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sowas passiert. Corona war nur der Brandbeschleuniger.
> Naja mich würde es freuen, dass ich in Zukunft Filme schon beim release gemütlich Zuhause ansehen kann.


mich würd das auch nicht stören: ich würd genausooft ins Kino gehen wie vorher, denn gewisse Filme MUSS man ja fast im Kino sehen, da kommt kein  Heimkinosystem mit


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Dezember 2020)

Rollora schrieb:


> ich würd genausooft ins Kino gehen wie vorher, denn gewisse Filme MUSS man ja fast im Kino sehen, da kommt kein Heimkinosystem mit


Stimmt. Für diese Dinger geh ich auch noch ins Kino. Nur erstens geht das dann sinnigerweise nur in den wirklich großen modernen neuen Kinos und zweitens passiert das bei mir gefühlt 1x im Jahr (der letzte solche Film wo ich im Riesenkino war war Star Wars 9). Das ist wenns jeder so macht garantiert nichts wo die Kinobranche überleben könnte, erst recht nicht die kleineren.


----------



## barmitzwa (6. Dezember 2020)

In gute Kinos die mit Liebe zum Medium geführt werden und mit der Zeit gehen werde ich auch weiterhin gehen, wenn sich das durchsetzen sollten.

Irgendwelchen Ketten mit maßlos überteuerten Preisen, 30min Werbung vor dem Film, Pausen in Filmen um noch mehr Umsatz zu machen, ausgesessen Sesseln, Cola für 12€ und weichem Popcorn werde ich keine Träne nachweinen.


----------



## JoKr (6. Dezember 2020)

Dann geht es den Kinos über kurz oder lang wie zuletzt den Videotheken. Und so sehr ich selbst auch heute die Streaming-Dienste schaue und auch die Vorzüge schätze, so vermisse ich auch die Zeit, in der Filme nicht 24/7 verfügbar waren. Es war einfach schön, mit Familie oder Freunden in die Videothek zu fahren und sich ein, zwei besondere Filme für den Filmeabend zu holen. Genauso wie es schön war, zusammen in´s Kino zu gehen. Ja, die Werbung hat genervt, oder die Krachmacher...oder die zunehmend höheren Preise. Aber es war - je nach Film - auch ein tolles Erlebnis. Und das wird (mir) einfach fehlen, wenn es das nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Uhtred7 (6. Dezember 2020)

echt kinos gibt es noch für was? die leute nerven es ist relativ teuer. zuhause viel besser


----------



## Dynamitarde (6. Dezember 2020)

Star Wars 9 war schon bei mir Zuhause richtig grottig , da hilft auch kein Kino der Welt  um den Film besser zu machen.


----------



## Govego (6. Dezember 2020)

Diese Diskussion habe ich dieses Jahr schon öfters gelesen; auch hier auf PCGH. Bin zwar nicht so der Kinogänger aber Tenet musste ich mireinfach im Kino geben. 
Naja, mich würde eher interessieren, welche 17 Filme jetzt ins Streaming wandern.


----------



## Gabbyjay (6. Dezember 2020)

Man muss noch dazusagen: Es lassen sich auch extrem gute Heimkinos bauen, sogar mit relativ wenig Geld schon. Und wenn man viel Geld investiert, dann noch umso mehr.
Da muss man dann schon in ein _sehr_ gutes Kino gehen, um überhaupt noch einen Vorteil zu haben; oft ist das Heimkinosystem qualitativ sogar überlegen, zumal es an die eigenen Bedürfnisse angepasst werden kann.
Dann noch mit bequemen Möbeln ausgestattet, ohne nervig kichernde pubertierende, ohne Werbung, in 1A Qualität, bequem im Schlafanzug vom Sofa aus... da gibts dann nicht mehr viele Gründe, noch teuer ins Kino zu gehen.
Vom Gaming, auf das man umschalten kann, mal ganz zu schweigen - da machen selbst längst langweilig gewordene Spiele plötzlich wieder Spaß und mächtig Eindruck.


----------



## Bandicoot (6. Dezember 2020)

Der Stream ist nichtmal das schlimme, sondern die Angeboten Fassungen. Meist Cut, bei Bluray kann ich mir die Uncut noch besorgen, bei Streams musste das schaun was die haben.
Denn gekürzte Filme sind mir ein Ärgernis.


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2020)

Ich finde die Entwicklung schade. Da ich immer gerne ins Kino gegangen bin.
Und wenn man nicht gleich zur Premiere reinrennt, in einen Film, stören auch nicht soviele "Chipsfresser".
Außerdem bin ich immer am "Kinotag" gegangen wo es Ermäßigung gab.
Ich glaube Corona hat unseren kleinen Kino den Rest gegeben. Ob oder wann die wieder aufmachen weiß ich nicht.
Kino gehört für mich genauso zur (Stadt) Kultur wie Theater.
Blurays hatte ich angefangen zu sammeln vor 4-5 Jahren. Habe ich jetzt so 200 aber die Luft ist raus.
Man weiß auch gar nicht wo man  noch mehr unterbringen soll.
Ich bleibe bei Free-TV und Prime. Da ist für mich genug zum gucken dabei.
Und wenn Filme oder Serien dort nicht kommen und dafür woanders, dann ist das eben so.
Alles kann man eh nicht abonnieren. Zumindest wir nicht.

Edit: Vielleicht abonnieren wir nächstes Jahr noch "Netflix" . Aber mehr nicht.


----------



## Nobbis (6. Dezember 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Man muss noch dazusagen: Es lassen sich auch extrem gute Heimkinos bauen, sogar mit relativ wenig Geld schon. Und wenn man viel Geld investiert, dann noch umso mehr.
> Da muss man dann schon in ein _sehr_ gutes Kino gehen, um überhaupt noch einen Vorteil zu haben; oft ist das Heimkinosystem qualitativ sogar überlegen ..



Das mag ja vielleich stimmen, wobei ein NON-Smart TV ohne Bildverschlechterungsfunktionen oder Beamer in Kinoauflösung mindestens 1000€ kostet + Abspieler (ab 50€ bis 1000€) und einer Soundanlage so aus dem Bereich von 500€ aufwärts + 2 bis 6 Sitzplätze ... aber dennoch hat nicht jeder ein Haus dafür zur Verfügung oder gar in seinem Haus einen Raum dafür. Und Heimkino in einer Wohnung ist im gegenseitigen Verständnis mit den Nachbarn nicht möglich.




Uhtred7 schrieb:


> echt kinos gibt es noch für was? die leute nerven es ist relativ teuer. zuhause viel besser



Kino ist ein Erlebnis. Der Weg dort hin, die Luft, die Plakate, die Trailer, die Gänge zwischen den Sälen, die Leute bzw. das Klientel, das Abgeschottet sein, dass einen den Fokus auf den Film legen lässt ohne häusliche Ablenkung und Pause drücken, dann das Treffen mit Freunden, der spätere Verlauf des Abends und und und .. sich dagegen wie beim linearen Fernsehen in die Stube hocken ist einfach nur billig und uninteressant


----------



## Uhtred7 (6. Dezember 2020)

Super. Erlebniss.


----------



## Gabbyjay (6. Dezember 2020)

Nobbis schrieb:


> Das mag ja vielleich stimmen, wobei ein NON-Smart TV ohne Bildverschlechterungsfunktionen oder Beamer in Kinoauflösung mindestens 1000€ kostet + Abspieler (ab 50€ bis 1000€) und einer Soundanlage so aus dem Bereich von 500€ aufwärts + 2 bis 6 Sitzplätze ...



Na ich sage doch: Ist schon für kleines Geld möglich.
(Wobei ich bei einem TV, auch bei einem großen, nicht unbedingt von Kinofeeling sprechen würde. Bildgröße ist da IMO durch nichts zu ersetzen, ich bin daher für einen Projektor, so weit möglich. Als Abspieler dient bei mir nur ein PC.)


----------



## Oberst Klink (6. Dezember 2020)

Ich mach mir weniger um die Kinos sorgen als um Hollywood und den Müll, der dort durchweg die letzten zehn Jahre produziert wird. Da landen Dinge in Filmen, die dort nichts zu suchen haben und Dinge die unbedingt dort was zu suchen hätten, fehlen komplett. Z.B. ein weiblicher, schwarzer und lesbischer James Bond, als wolle man den Zuschauern mit aller Macht identity politics aufs Auge drücken oder Captain Marvel mit ihrem toxischen Feminismus. Dem gegenüber fehlt z.T. eine Story die nicht vor Plottlöchern strotzt wie etwa Star Trek: Into Darkness.
Und es wäre auch Mal schön, wenn nicht jeder neue Film ein Remake, eine Comicverfilmung oder ein Superhelden-Film wäre oder ein Star Wars Spin-Off.
Wenn nur noch Müll von Hollywood kommt, spielt es keine Rolle wo der gezeigt wird. 

Davon abgesehen, ich war zwar lange nicht mehr im Kino, aber ins Kino zu gehen ist mehr als nur einen Film zu schauen. Das ist ein Erlebnis, fast wie auf ein Konzert zu gehen. Man trifft Freunde, kommt unter Leute und hat Spaß. Sowas kann kein Heimkino ersetzen, so gut es auch sein mag. Für einen guten Film und einen Abend mit Freunden würde ich gerne wieder 20, 30€ ausgeben.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (6. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe zuhause ein besseres Bild auf einer 130" Leinwand. Der Sound ist auch besser als in den meisten Kinos in der Nähe. Also eigentlich beste Voraussetzung für das Streamingangebot. Das Problem ist nur ich will den ganzen Müll der heutzutage produziert wird nicht sehen.


----------



## Ex3cut3r (6. Dezember 2020)

Na endlich, finde mal ein Umdenken statt. Ich war seit X Jahren nicht mehr im Kino. Warum sollte ich auch? 4K + OLED sind ausreichend geil. Ich habe keine nervigen Nebenzuschauer, die Chips essen, lautstark dazwischen reden,  und keine riesigen 2m  Typ der mir die Sicht nimmt.  Kino ist nur geil, mit nem Date. Am besten nen Grusel Film. 

Aber sonst? Nein danke. Mit Corona macht es doch keinen Sinn, die Filme immer weiter nach hinten zu schieben, bis Sie A veraltet sind und B längst vergessen wurden. Aufs Streaming damit und gut ist.


----------



## rum (7. Dezember 2020)

Schon gute Meinungen hier, eines habe ich aber noch vergessen: ich stimme vielen zu die meinen, dass die Filme heutzutage den Kinobesuch eigentlich nicht mehr Wert sind bzw. man aufgrund diverser Mängelerscheinungen was die Filmqualität angeht, man eventuell weniger Leute findet, die sich den Film auch ansehen möchten. Das ist für mich auch ein riesiges Problem.
Kleines Beispiel: ich mag durchaus Science Fiction. Habe mir Season 1+2 von "Star Trek Discovery" und "The Orville" gekauft. Discovery fand ich am Anfang schwierig, wirklich kein "leicht verdaulicher Stoff" zu Beginn. Aber ich finde, die Serie ist mit jeder Folge wirklich besser geworden und es gibt so etwas wie einen roten Faden und vor allem das eine oder andere echt spannende, ich nenne es mal "Endspiel". Ich werde mir die 3. Staffel(+) auf jeden Fall kaufen. The Orville fand ich anfangs super verdaubar. Total entspannt und angenehm anzusehen aber: mit jeder Folge erkenne ich inhaltliche Wiederholungen was die Themen angeht. Eigentlich kein Problem aber wenn man bei jeder, aber auch wirklich jeder Folge folgende Themen immer und immer wieder ausgeschlachtet sieht, wird es sehr schnell fahl und langweilig: Beziehungen zwischen Schwulen, Beziehungen zwischen getrennten Ehepartnern mit immer und immer wiederkehrenden again-and-agains, Unmengen an Beziehungsproblemen angeblich schwieriger Charaktere, welche aber eigentlich alle eine sehr liebenswürdige Ader besitzen ... und das wars so im Großen und Ganzen. Das wird halt immer und immer wieder aufgekocht mit einem neuem Setting. Mal schauen, wie lange ich durch halte. Die Behandlung der Beziehungs-Stati und die Ausarbeitung der Charaktere stören mich dabei am meisten: es geht in fast jeder Folge nur um das eine. Mag ja sein, dass heutzutage fast alle Beziehungen auf viel Sex am ersten Abend und in den ersten 2 Wochen aufbauen, aber wäre es nicht wünschenswert Unterhaltung in Form von Abwechslung und Tiefgründigkeit, wenigstens hin und wieder mal, aufzupeppen? 2 Folgen fand ich gut bisher: der Absturz wo der Roboter die Kinder beschützt hat und die Folge, wo der Sohn unter schlechtem Einfluß stand. Zwei Folgen ... und ich bin fast mit der 2. Staffel durch ...
Qualität, Story und Charactere sind wichtig! Also zumindest für mich


----------



## projectneo (7. Dezember 2020)

Ehrlich gesagt wäre es mir egal wenn Kinos verschwinden. Ich geh nur noch 1-2 mal im Jahr in Premium Kinos, da kostet die Kater zwar 18€ aber es sind deutlich weniger Personen im Kino, man hat somit mehr platz und vorallem schönne Ledersessel. Damit werden die Negativpunkte des Kinos auf jeden Fall kleiner. Ich würde auch 25€ pro Karte zahlen. Aber selbst wenn es das nicht mehr gäbe, was solls, dann stream ich es halt.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2020)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, ich war zwar lange nicht mehr im Kino, aber ins Kino zu gehen ist mehr als nur einen Film zu schauen. Das ist ein Erlebnis, fast wie auf ein Konzert zu gehen. Man trifft Freunde, kommt unter Leute und hat Spaß. Sowas kann kein Heimkino ersetzen, so gut es auch sein mag. Für einen guten Film und einen Abend mit Freunden würde ich gerne wieder 20, 30€ ausgeben.


Eben. Das Erlebnis und die Atmosphäre kann man nicht mit einen Heimkino ersetzen.

Ich bin sonst (vor Corona) mindestens 6 mal im Jahr ins Kino gegangen. Das hat mich pro Besuch maximal 15 Euro gekostet (Film+Getränk).  Da ich immer Montags, am Kinotag (mit Ermäßigung) reingegangen bin. 
Es wäre wirklich schade, wenn unser kleines, gemütliches Kino, kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## Gabbyjay (7. Dezember 2020)

So gehen die Meinungen auseinander. 
Mancher sagt, man hat im Heimkino nicht die Atmosphäre eines öffentlichen Kinos.

Ich für meinen Teil stimme dem zu, es ist nicht das selbe. In einem gut gebauten Heimkino finde ich sie nämlich noch deutlich besser und angenehmer. Das ist eine ganz eigene Welt, in die man da eintaucht! Und es ist die eigene.
Wer selbst mal einen entsprechenden, dezidierten Raum eingerichtet hat oder mal in einem zu Besuch war, der weiss ganz genau, was ich meine. 
Und da wir hier auch auf einer Gaming-Seite sind: Zocken!!
Macht dort wirklich doppelt so viel Spass. Geht aber halt nicht im öffentlichen Kino. 

Trotzdem finde ich, dass kleine, charmante Altstadtkinos kulturell erhalten bleiben sollten.


----------



## Bandicoot (7. Dezember 2020)

Club Kinos fand ich Super, hatten mal eines in der Nähe aber das ist seit 10 Jahren zu. Ich bin fast jeden 2. Monat ins Kino gegangen.


----------

